

How the Medium Editor Works - tosh
https://medium.com/medium-eng/why-contenteditable-is-terrible-122d8a40e480

======
adamtj
> 3\. All visible edits should map onto an algebraically closed and complete
> set of visible content.

And suddenly I have a common-sense understanding of what the mathematical
terms "closed" and "complete" mean. I can now use these ideas.

Non-closure is a problem that I've encountered often, but I've never had a
name for it. If problems are obstacles, then names are the handles that let
you grip them and move them out of the way.

